# Haslar 2014



## MCrosbie (Jan 28, 2014)

Well an early start was called for on this one and my it was worth it!! 

Here is some history.

Royal Hospital Haslar 
1753-2009


previously, the Royal Naval Hospital Haslar


The Royal Hospital Haslar was designed by Theodore Jacobsen and built between 1746–61. before that the land was Haslar Farm (though spelt Hasler Farm at the time) within the liberty of Alverstoke. The site was a slightly unusual location for a hospital because it was surrounded by the Gosport Creek, with no readily available access: such an area was chosen to prevent press-ganged sailors from absconding.


The site opened as a Royal Navy hospital in 1753. It has had a very long and distinguished history in the medical care of service personnel both in peacetime and in war since that time, treating many tens of thousands of patients.


Haslar was the biggest hospital – and the largest brick building – in England when it was constructed. Dr James Lind (1716–1794), a leading physician at Haslar from 1758 till 1785, played a major part in discovering a cure for scurvy, not least through his pioneering use of a double blind methodology with Vitamin C supplements (limes). The hospital included an asylum for sailors with psychiatric disorders, and an early superintending psychiatrist was the phrenologist, Dr James Scott (1785–1859), a member of the influential Edinburgh Phrenological Society. The Hospital had a number of notable specialist medical facilities, including a decompression chamber and a zymotic isolation ward.


It was primarily to serve the hospital that the Haslar Royal Naval Cemetery was laid out. It contains Commonwealth war graves of 763 naval personnel of World War I (two whom are unidentified), and 611 of World War II (36 of them unidentified), besides ten foreign sailors, and nine non-World War service burials. There is a mass grave of 42 officers and men of the submarine HMS L55, recovered from the Baltic Sea and repatriated in 1927, their names on a screen wall memorial. Singer Chick Henderson, killed in a German flying bomb attack in Southsea, Hampshire in 1944, is buried here under rank and real name of Sub-Lieutenant Henderson Rowntree.​
Some Pics..




















































And one of my fav​









Visited with none members Ben, Mike, Adam and Kerry. cheers guys 

Oh, and by the way i would advise to watch out for the 'close line trap' that's in one of the corridors!!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 28, 2014)

Good stuff mate  like the black and white shots, really gave it a good vibe in this set.


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 28, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Good stuff mate  like the black and white shots, really gave it a good vibe in this set.



Cheers bud.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 28, 2014)

Fantastic!
Really like this place,
Thanks...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2014)

This is good,ace photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 28, 2014)

fine set of cracklers there


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 28, 2014)

very nicely done indeed!!


----------



## Badger (Jan 28, 2014)

Great pictures & a really interesting write up. Thanks.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 28, 2014)

brill shots!! wow!we searched for them bloody beds!!


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2014)

I've never seen a bad set from here, but these are superb! What an awesome set. 
Looks a top, top notch explore, cheers for sharing your pics!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice work some good shots here!


----------



## wombles (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome pictures! captured a very atmospheric environment with your camerawork! I doff my hat to you!


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 29, 2014)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Nice work some good shots here!



Cheers bud. must admit i was rather addicted to your video you created of the place!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice shots indeed! Love this place


----------



## jmcjnr (Jan 29, 2014)

Very Very Nice. Thanks. Jim


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 29, 2014)

Very nice. Looks great in mono.


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 30, 2014)

Excellent photos mate


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 2, 2014)

Excelent shots. Last time I was here it was operational! Looks small now its empty!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice shots. I need to visit this place. And, close line trap?! Sounds interesting


----------



## Potter (Feb 5, 2014)

That is superb! Great work too. I love when so much is left behind.


----------



## Geordielad (Feb 8, 2014)

nice report


----------

